# VidHug, anyone familiar with this Surprise Group Video?



## PamfromTx (Mar 27, 2021)

I can't figure this out!   And I'm usually the one that gets around the internet easily and fast.   I am clueless right now and wish I had someone to come and do this for me.  lol  But, I don't want anyone visiting us... just yet.  I can't ask hubby for help because this is suppose to be a surprise for his birthday.  I just need to read up on it more.  Even the instructions are confusing.   Must be my age.  

I may end up calling my stepson to help me set it up via phone.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm sure you saw the same stuff I found online. According to them it's "EZ" . . . four simple steps.


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is a YouTube video Pam, it is only short
but the lady shows you how to do it on her phone.





Mike.


----------

